
Electoral Fraud in the 2016 Democratic Primaries - ethanhunt_
http://democracyintegrity.org/ElectoralFraud/just-doing-the-math.html
======
ethanhunt_
> the discrepancies shown in all of the above final results have been
> consistently larger than the MoE in favor of Hillary in 11 of the 26
> primaries. The probability of this happening without fraud is 1 in 77
> billion

Can someone with a stats background say if this math (and the rest in the
first half of the article) is correct?

